

IPhone is flush down the toilet... then (awesomely) retrieved - christangrant
https://plus.google.com/110703832132860599877/posts/HwkciwGK5Bt

======
tantrumSeeker
Nice try on trying to convince us that this REALLY happened, the Iphone was
clearly TOO LARGE to fit into a small toilet opening...points for creativity
though...

